# What is the part called? Plastic cover between steering wheel and instrument panel?



## GO2JARED (May 10, 2009)

I just got this car (97 Jetta GLS) and am cleaning/repairing it. When cleaning the area around the back of the steering wheel (before the instrument cluster), I noticed that the plastic casing was a little wobbly. Later when I tilted the steering wheel, the bottom part of the plastic cover fell off, and then the top part came off. After inspecting it, it was missing a screw and the other screw wouldn't secure as the plastic hole that it fits into was cracked.
So, I need to buy a replacement for the top and bottom covers that connect to each other, but cannot seem to find the name of the part or part number. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: What is the part called? Plastic cover between steering wheel and instrument panel? (GO2JARED)*









my good deed of the day

too mamy part numbers to fit on the screen...
lower part is 1h0 953 516 (then a 3 letter code for the color)
upper part is 1h0 953 515 (then a 3 letter code for the color)
satin black, the color i assume yours is is "01c"


_Modified by speed51133! at 7:40 AM 5-10-2009_


----------



## GO2JARED (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What is the part called? Plastic cover between steering wheel ... (speed51133!)*

Thank you for the information! Any idea where I can get the part at, without having to go search a junk yard? 
Thanks again,
JD


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: What is the part called? Plastic cover between steering wheel ... (GO2JARED)*

most likley a dealer only item.
search classifides for anyone parting an mk3, people always are.
its called a "clam shell"


----------

